# Hopefully someone has the answer...



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

I just found that a flaw in Boer Goat breeds, are blue eyes...

Would this be considered blue eyes? Is there any chance that they would let it slide because her eyes are actually brown... Just lined with blue in the center....

:scratch:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, maybe since its not a full blown blue eye, but just marbling, they would let it slide. Is she registered? You could call a registration an ask them if it is a flaw, if its only a small amount of marbling.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:thumbup: Thanks! That's a good idea... Yes, she's a registered, purebred.... She was registered when I bought her... She'd even been to 4H shows a couple times... I don't know if they just missed it or what??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would ask the Association about it....and describe to them... it isn't the whole eye........woe... I never seen blue.. at all in a boer... :shocked:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

It's a shame it's considered a flaw. She has such pretty eyes.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Those are marbled blue eyes...that means she can produce blue eyes...even crystal clear blue eyes. I would think that would be a flaw in a Boer goat. It also means that either her sire or dam was blue eyed....so if you've seen both her sire and dam in person and one of them didn't have blue eyes or marbled blue eyes.... then you likely didn't see her real sire.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! That's looks so cool! Too bad it might be a fault.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Calicopatch maybe you could ask the resident Judge here on GS in the "Ask the Judge" thread.
I'd like to hear an explanation of why blue eyes are a fault.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Calicopatch maybe you could ask the resident Judge here on GS in the "Ask the Judge" thread.
> I'd like to hear an explanation of why blue eyes are a fault.


^ That's a good idea! I'll try that thanks!!



myfainters said:


> Those are marbled blue eyes...that means she can produce blue eyes...even crystal clear blue eyes. I would think that would be a flaw in a Boer goat. It also means that either her sire or dam was blue eyed....so if you've seen both her sire and dam in person and one of them didn't have blue eyes or marbled blue eyes.... then you likely didn't see her real sire.


^Actually, She's only a purebred; 98.5% (Way back when; someone on her pedigree wasn't a boer!) So It's VERY possible that somewhere back off her 5 gen pedigree, Someone had blue eyes...



toth boer goats said:


> I would ask the Association about it....and describe to them... it isn't the whole eye........woe... I never seen blue.. at all in a boer... :shocked:


I hadn't either Pam... LOL! She's the first and only so far....

I agree w/ everyone who says, "sad it's a fault", Because I LOVE THEM TOO!! LOL, but I guess we have to have breed standards for a reason... Can you imagine what people would try to make their goats look like if we didn't??? :scratch:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

One of my girls has slightly less blue marbling like that. First time I've ever seen it! I didnt notice it until a few months ago. She's 97% but not enough pig anywhere for show.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I hadn't either Pam... LOL! She's the first and only so far....
> 
> I agree w/ everyone who says, "sad it's a fault", Because I LOVE THEM TOO!! LOL, but I guess we have to have breed standards for a reason... Can you imagine what people would try to make their goats look like if we didn't??? :scratch:


 I think the blue eyes are beautiful...but Oh well... :roll: 
I would think though ...that she doesn't have enough to really effect her .....in a show.... :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its marbled and yes she can make blue eyed kids. itd be a judges call on if they caught it or not, imo i'd keep it out of thebloodlines


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

She is fine 

When you see blue eyes...you will know exactly what it looks like.. Theres no is it this is it that...its EASY to recognize. Its the whole eye not just the lining.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> She is fine
> 
> When you see blue eyes...you will know exactly what it looks like.. Theres no is it this is it that...its EASY to recognize. Its the whole eye not just the lining.


 That's what I thought.... :thumbup: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:stars: :wahoo: :stars: 
:dance: Thank you! :dance:


----------



## Sweetened (Aug 24, 2011)

:whatgoat: 
I don't mean to abduct your post and sound stupid (long time lurker, first time poster)...

Why are blue eyes considered a fault?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I don't mean to abduct your post and sound stupid (long time lurker, first time poster)...
> 
> Why are blue eyes considered a fault?


Never feel that way about posting a question... it is a great one...I wish I knew...so hopefully we will both hear an answer on it soon.... as I am very curious as to why myself.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

